# Zack's Zombie Daycare - Zombie Babies



## SpiritHalloween.com (May 29, 2009)

Do you love Zombie Babies? - The Spirit News Network takes you inside Zack's Zombie Daycare.


----------



## fritter (Sep 16, 2009)

I love all of the zombie babies! I really want the ankle grabber he's just so precious!


----------

